# Anyone Try A Hurst Shifter??????



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Just Wondering If Anyone Has Tried A Hurst Billet Shifter?????What Do You Think???? I Know The B&M Has Its Problems As Per The Forum


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Just put one in my car..I have had very little time to try it out one thing I did notice is it is A real bugger to get it into reverse..I am not sure if it needs to be broken in or if it is hitting on the plastic cover or if it is just the nature of the beast.. throws are much shorter than stock.. I guess only time will tell how good it is I guess thats all I can tell you for now...Jay


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hurst has had worse problems than the B&M. there's a part in it that wears out and then the shifter goes totally limp and won't shift.


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Hurst has had worse problems than the B&M. there's a part in it that wears out and then the shifter goes totally limp and won't shift.


Maybe It Needs Viagraarty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> Maybe It Needs Viagraarty:


if it were so easy . there is a mushroom shaped plastic part that causes jams and when it gets worn you're DOA. they seem to last about a year or so. some have custom machined a new part out of brass. kind of a PITA for a shifter that's after all that not better than a stock one with a Lou's short shifter


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> if it were so easy . there is a mushroom shaped plastic part that causes jams and when it gets worn you're DOA. they seem to last about a year or so. some have custom machined a new part out of brass. kind of a PITA for a shifter that's after all that not better than a stock one with a Lou's short shifter


Humm, I have not experienced that. I have had the Hurst for over 60,000 miles and nothing like that has happened. Mushroom shaped thing huh? I will have to look for that.
Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Humm, I have not experienced that. I have had the Hurst for over 60,000 miles and nothing like that has happened. Mushroom shaped thing huh? I will have to look for that.
> Thanks


as with anything including Yugos some are going to make it. there were enough that i think their sales are pretty small among those that have read up on them. i've seen several posts over the last year that generally didn't like them so much that they went back to stock even tho it was still working. when the Hurst was in development there was so much hyperventilation about them and the "gotta have it" factor before the first one was even sold. just goes to show you how perception and brand mystique goes a long way. there's a new adapter product that allows you to put any shifter shaft including the Hurst on a GMM Ripshift so you can have the best of both worlds if that's your thing


----------



## Jrich (Feb 7, 2009)

*Hurst*

I have a hurst in mine and it works great. Feels comparable to other shifters I have had and the black hurst knob just looks sweet.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jrich said:


> I have a hurst in mine and it works great. Feels comparable to other shifters I have had and the black hurst knob just looks sweet.


good luck with it. anyone looking at shifters would be smart to look thru some threads on them. all shifters have had some issues. the Billet has had a few that have gotten sloppy due to something wearing in the linkage and also make a rattling noise. that one may increase over time as more get up in mileage. the GMM has had a few handles snap by the top bolt hole probably due to not installing with loc-tite. B&M have more than a few that snap the shaft and many cause transmission leaks. the Hurst has the weakest looking build and complexity which is the root of it's troubles. it would do well for the OP to actually look at the construction and complexity of each and he will see that as with most things simplicity aids reliability. here's a good example of why a lot of people have given up on the Hurst


----------

